# Just getting into sailing and refurbishing Sailstar Explorer 17



## marcusg (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi there,

After getting the itch to try sailing, I was offered an old Sailstar 17 for a really good price. Took a class in Chicago and now am getting to refurbishing the Explorer. Main problem now is the mast was broken by last owner, and the boat came with another mast (used) from an O'Day explorer, but I've just got to figure out how long to cut it to fit the Explorer. I want to set it up as a deck-stepped mast on the tabernacle-with-the-pin there on the deck. Can anyone point me in the direction of a sub-forum or someone on this site who might be able to give me a measurement on mast length?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

That SailStar Explorer is an interesting boat in that SailStar was started by a former O'Day employee Talmand Bigelow who appears to have worked with Robert Baker to come up with something so similar to the O'Day Daysailer that O'Day took them to court over it. O'Day was unsuccessful in court but that is part of the history. The SailStar Explorer is about 1/8" wider and 1/4" longer than the O'Day

You could try emailing [email protected] and ask the folks at Baker Boat Works if they still have access to those plans.

There is some info on Robert Baker here:
Baker Boat Works - Boat Plans

Sailboat Data has some info on the SailStar boats too:
EXPLORER 17 (SAILSTAR) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

There also appears to be a Yahoo SailStar group:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/sailstar/info

RigRite lists their #4 mast profile as being the correct one of the SailStar Explorer along with the O'Day Daysailer and may be able to get you the specs on how long it should be.
http://www.rigrite.com/Spars/Rig-Rite_Spars/RigRite_Masts.php

The history appears to be Talmand Bigelow left O'Day and formed Talmond Corp in 1960 which owned SailStar. In 1966 Talmond/SailStar was acquired by Clint Pearson and then became part of Bristol Yachts after which SailStar was phased out by 1971.


----------

